# Why is the Maglite so popular?



## Handlobraesing (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a 4D Maglite and I absolutely hate it. It's quite long and cumbersome. There's no handle, so you have to hold it like a length of a pipe. It would fall over rather easily if you put it on its end and if you put it on its side, it rolls like a pipe. 

I find the Lantern battery powered Eveready light much more user friendly. It has a handle, more usable size and it doesn't roll around.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 14, 2006)

I think you'll find on this forum that Maglite's are mostly popular as hosts for modification. The stock mags are pretty anemic in flashlight terms. As for the general public (the unenlightened) they think that a Maglite is what "professionals" like Law Enforcement and Emergency services, use and assume it must be the "best".

Once you've begun modifying your own lights, you'll quickly realize how poor the stock mag is. That being said, if all you have to do is use it at home to check under the stairs, it will probably suffice.


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 14, 2006)

Mag is a cheap (relative) and solid construction light. If only the light output were as good as the body build quality


----------



## will (Jul 14, 2006)

I believe the Maglite is a very good light for the price, an excellent host for mods. I am not going to take a $200 light and cut it down, put in different glass, in general - mess around with it. You can get an mini-mag for under $10, the Cs and Ds around $15. ( I picked up a few at outpost.com for under $5 each ) 

You can find them everywhere - from Wal Mart to Brookstone ( the 24K gold minis ) 

They are a solid light for the money..


----------



## ciam (Jul 14, 2006)

I had a Maglite 4D and I fitted it with an Everled Luxeon bulb. Not bad, decent light and long runtime. Sometimes, when I took a walk to the more quiet areas in the city, I somehow felt safer to have it in my hands. Its throw-ability is better than many of the higher-priced lights too.


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 14, 2006)

when i think throw ability and Mag for some reason I picture you thorwing it at somemone :O)



ciam said:


> I had a Maglite 4D and I fitted it with an Everled Luxeon bulb. Not bad, decent light and long runtime. Sometimes, when I took a walk to the more quiet areas in the city, I somehow felt safer to have it in my hands. Its throw-ability is better than many of the higher-priced lights too.


----------



## ciam (Jul 14, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> when i think throw ability and Mag for some reason I picture you thorwing it at somemone :O)


 
Precisely, that's why I feel safer to have it in my hands at night in the more quiet areas of the city.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't see anyone walking around with a flashlight around here. I once saw a guy using a flashlight to light up his path at a concert once and wow he looked like an idiot.


----------



## Flic (Jul 14, 2006)

Will; you are right. They are cheap and reliable. In 20+ years of use I have NEVER suffered a Maglite failure, which is more than I can say for many "quality" lights that many CPF members swear by. Mr Average knows if he drops it it will still work, unlike many $3.00 plastic lights. For light fanatics they have two distinct advantages. First, they are a great, cheap host light. Secondly, they give people something to dump on and ***** about.

Ciam: you got it! Would you rather face a mugger with a mag 6D or a Nuwai Q3 in your hands?


----------



## nerdgineer (Jul 14, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> ...and wow he looked like an idiot...


The price of being in the avante garde. If that bothered us, most of us wouldn't be here. Some of us are proud to look like idiots....:laughing: 

Also, Maglites are well made, cheap, and "good enough" for most uses. Imagine how long it's going to take people to give up their conventional DVDs and 480i TVs for HDTV and HD media technologies.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jul 14, 2006)

nerdgineer said:


> The price of being in the avante garde. If that bothered us, most of us wouldn't be here. Some of us are proud to look like idiots....:laughing:
> 
> Also, Maglites are well made, cheap, and "good enough" for most uses. Imagine how long it's going to take people to give up their conventional DVDs and 480i TVs for HDTV and HD media technologies.



But why Maglite? rather than this?







Much more ergonic and usable in my opinion. Better throw thanks to larger reflector.


----------



## besafe2 (Jul 14, 2006)

They are great for self defense if you know how to use them. If I carry my baton I will have to answer a lot of questions. However a flashlight no problems.


----------



## Lee1959 (Jul 14, 2006)

What has to be remembered is that most people are NOT flashaholics and quite simply Maglights have worked for them for many years and the averageperson stays loyal to what has worked until it fails to work, seldom will they try to replace it with something "better" just because. They worked for me very well for many years also, and still do even though I have other lights that I use more. 

They are durable, and they provide enough light for most every task, come in enough configurations that almost everyone could find one that fit their needs plus they can be bought almost anywhere. If you disliked the D cell lights, like I did, the C cell lights were much more managable in medium sized hands. I carry 5 C Cell lights in each vehicle. And they did have good throw, especially compared to the other readily available lights they compete against for the general public.

Which is why Maglights will be a very popular LED option, that will grow faster than most others. They have a VERY loyal consumer base alreay established. 

As far as why more popular than that Lantern style, they are easier to carry and use, can be belt carried, the lantern is much more cumbersome and either has to be carried in the hand, or in some kind of pack. Batteries are easier to find for a D or C cell light than the larger lantern battery.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jul 14, 2006)

Lee1959 said:


> What has to be remembered is that most people are NOT flashaholics and quite simply Maglights have worked for them for many years and the averageperson stays loyal to what has worked until it fails to work, seldom will they try to replace it with something "better" just because. They worked for me very well for many years also, and still do even though I have other lights that I use more.
> 
> They are durable, and they provide enough light for most every task, come in enough configurations that almost everyone could find one that fit their needs plus they can be bought almost anywhere. If you disliked the D cell lights, like I did, the C cell lights were much more managable in medium sized hands. I carry 5 C Cell lights in each vehicle. And they did have good throw, especially compared to the other readily available lights they compete against for the general public.



I carry that yellow light for drain exploration.


----------



## Lee1959 (Jul 14, 2006)

Ohhhhh k, I am glad it works for you, don't believe I said anything negative about it... simply gave the reasoning I believe is why they are more popular than the bulkier light.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jul 14, 2006)

Lee1959 said:


> Ohhhhh k, I am glad it works for you, don't believe I said anything negative about it... simply gave the reasoning I believe is why they are more popular than the bulkier light.



hmm i find the Mag 4D more bulkier...


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 14, 2006)

I like them for the modability mostly. I currently have a 2D stock for comparison purposes, 3C with Diamond LED, and 6C ROP. But it is the "best" by most people, and it is what the cops and highway patrol around here carry.


----------



## Lee1959 (Jul 14, 2006)

A D cell maglight is perhaps an inch and a half in diameter, the lantern is what 8 inches high, by 5" thick? That is a lot more bulky to store and carry. Yes the Maglight is longer, considerably, but it can be carried on a belt or stored on a seat even while driving and someone could even sit on it and hardly notice as it would push into the seat crevace, try that with a lantern and it would fail because of its obvious size, size equals bulk...

There is no comparision bulk wise. However, I can see where if you are USING it, the handle of the lantern may be easier to hold onto than a D maglight or manuver in a drain if you are walking in one due to length and circumference of the handle versus the Mag. But that is rather use specific, and you asked why is the Mag more popular in a general sense, and I beleive it is because it is more versatile, strictly my personal personal opinion. You also have to remember that most Maglights were not of the 4 or 5 D cell variety, most as shorter 2 and 3 cell variants which are much handier. And the C cell varieties are handier yet to carry in the hand. 

I have a latern just like that, and use it occasionally up at my cabin where it resides.


----------



## Long John (Jul 14, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> hmm i find the Mag 4D more bulkier...



Hmmmm......so try to put the yellow lantern under a car seat:lolsign:

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jul 14, 2006)

Long John said:


> Hmmmm......so try to put the yellow lantern under a car seat:lolsign:
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ...



I have before. It won't roll around and hit everything like the Maglite. 

The lengh and cumbersomeness must be why the 6D Mag isn't all popular these days.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 14, 2006)

The aircraft aluminum flashlights were originally made as a sturdier, more reliable alternative over the stamped steel and plastic 2D cell lights that were commonly used in law enforcement before the mid-70s. Over the years these rugged flashlights have grown to be useful in other fields as well, such as fire service, construction trades, and today in general usage. One could say that they were the pioneers that revolutionized flashlight construction to what it is today, since aluminum is pretty much a standard material even for the cheap Chinese imports. Back in the day ... the only viable way to get more light out of a flashlight was to use a higher wattage rated for a higher voltage (bear in mind this is before Kryton and even before Halogen,) hence the 3, 4, 5, and 6 cell lights. And the commonly used/issued battery back then was carbon-zinc. To promote the sales of the longer and more cumbersome lights, the Kel-Lite company started up the campaign that suggested that the aluminum flashlights could replace two pieces of equipment for the patrol officer, it could serve as a flashlight and also replace the pocket baton/truncheon. As the 26" baton was becoming a common replacement for the pocket baton, Kel-Lite also made a light (5 or 6 C-cells?) that was approximately the same length as the 26" straight stick baton and would fit into a standard baton ring. Don Keller, founder of Kel Lite, is now employed by Mag as their sales director for the public safety market.

And while people here may poo-poo the Mini Mag, it was quite a light wne it was first introduced and was brighter than just about any 2AA light on the market. On top of that, it also featured that indestructable construction that Mag as come to be known for. With Mag's ability to maintain their price points and defy inflation, the Mag products have gone from premium lights that commanded a premium price to being a premium product that is an absolute bargain in today's economy.

The 6V lantern was once also popular light as a household and camping light, it was also popular in some of the construction trades where a bright light was needed (bear in mind this is pre-Krypton/halogen), though that usage appears to have given way to the aluminum flashlights. The cost of the 6V lantern batteries were always a hinderance, though the creation of the 4D adapter for these lights have given them a bit more life. More often than not these days, these bulkier lights tend to be low cost imports found in drawers or relegated to toys for children.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 14, 2006)

Quite the opposite for people who can legally carry a baton. Using a flashlight as in impact weapon could result in having to answer a lot questions, whereas using a baton may require nothing more than a routine report. 



besafe2 said:


> If I carry my baton I will have to answer a lot of questions. However a flashlight no problems.


----------



## OutdoorIdiot (Jul 14, 2006)

I suppose the question can be interpreted in two ways: "What is so good about Maglites?" or "Why are they so common?" which probably have quite different answers.

I think the reasons for them being common are fairly clear - it's simply the numbers game. They are mass produced and affordable.

As to what's so good about them, well I don't know. There's good and bad with my Maglites just as with all my other lights.

Tell you what, though: I think I'll be getting a Maglite 2C very soon. This looks fantastic:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_2c-123a_mod.htm


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 14, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> Much more ergonic and usable in my opinion. Better throw thanks to larger reflector.




Quick question: Can you use a SMJLED in one of those without getting the magic smoke? I have one around and was just curious on how well it would throw.

Edit: nevermind, I got my answer. I completely spaced that SMJLED's are two cell based.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm going to try the same thing with a 2D with AA batteries. And if anyone is wondering why I wouldn't just go with an ROP on a 2D; it's because I need to have a plastic lens rather than a glass one. (though the 8W bulb for alkaline Big D might be worth exploring.)



OutdoorIdiot said:


> Tell you what, though: I think I'll be getting a Maglite 2C very soon. This looks fantastic:
> 
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_2c-123a_mod.htm


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 15, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> But why Maglite? rather than this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I was just outside playing with a 4D Mag with LED drop-in and an energizer 6 volt, incan lantern that has a larger head than this one pictured.
The results? They threw pretty much even with a nod going to the 6 volt for a bit more color recognition. (Nothing more than the usual incan/LED debate on that)

Having said that, if someone was to introduce a Lux V of that lantern style with a robust casing (maybe even some rubber), waterproof and floating, with abililty to use a 6 volt or 4 D's, I'd be all over it because the ruggedness trophy in this case definitely goes to the Mag.

I do agree that sometimes it's nice to pack around with a small, ergonomic handle that's attached to a throw monster. Short and boxy isn't always bad.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 15, 2006)

Maglite is an indrusrty recognized name like Motorola


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 15, 2006)

This isn't about the Mag, but rather about that yellow lantern. Just yesterday, I was going from room to room where I work (a junior college) opening windows, and I noticed one of those lanterns sitting on a VCR. It being a flashlight, I just had to pick it up and try it out. Guess what? I clicked the button a couple times, and no light. I removed the head to troubleshoot it, but I've never used a light with lantern batteries before and I closed it up right away. I came back later when checking all the rooms for flashlights, and decided to have another go at it. It turns out that while the contact between the head and a battery spring was fine, the contact between a little wire and the other battery spring was not fine. I stuck the wire into the other spring and replaced the head, and the light turned on.

My point is that if one of these lights is shared amongst several people, I wouldn't trust it. If a little old lady teaching a crocheting class (or whatever) needed that light during a power outage, that class would have been left in the dark. To me, this is entirely unacceptable.

Now, AFAIK, Mags don't have fiddly bits of wire in them. They may have pathetic bulbs with zero regulation, but at least they work.


----------



## will (Jul 15, 2006)

Interesting - something that works, simple design, reasonably priced. 

sounds like a winner....


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 15, 2006)

I carry a 6 D cell maglight in my vehicle for several reasons but a main reason is intimidation factor! If for some reason you have an angry individual bearing down on you and you whip out your bright yellow lantern for self defense, I would suggest keeping the lantern coated with KY jelly. The mag 6D will permit you to reach out and touch someone a lot farther from you and will intimidate all but crack idiots. I would much rather be judged by 13 for using my mag as a weapon than be carried by 6 for misjudging the threat capabilities of a lantern as compared to a 6D.


----------



## besafe2 (Jul 15, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> Quite the opposite for people who can legally carry a baton. Using a flashlight as in impact weapon could result in having to answer a lot questions, whereas using a baton may require nothing more than a routine report.




I agree if I were still le (former le) but as a private citizen I'm not sure how I would justify carring my baton, but don't have to justify the flashlight.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 15, 2006)

Marketing-- 
Every Joe Sixpack in the States has heard of M/\G and because of their marketing all of those Joes think that there are only two classes of lights, with 99¢ plastic lights representing those of the lowest quality and the M/\Gs being the epitome of excellence _in their minds._ The truth is irrelevent in marketing.​
Quality--
M/\G gives Joe and the modders pretty consistant quality, which tends to not undermine their marketing efforts.​
Price--
While MA/\Gs R&D seemed to many to be asleep because they didn't bring out LED lights quickly, they were concentrating their research and development dollars on reducing production costs for the line that they aready had. They were very successful in this. IIRC the lights in their line costs less (even in today's inflated dollars) than they did 20-25 years ago.​
Distribution--
M/\G has got to be in nearly every hardware store in the States -- again, providing what seems to most to be the *only* upgrade to the cheap plastic lights _displayed right next to them._ Who knows how many chains of non-hardware stores M/\G also has a de facto permanant display space in? No other light builder with a 100% metal line comes even close to approaching the display placement M/\G has enjoyed for _decades._ There does not appear to be any product(s) on the horizon that will replace them in these brick and mortar display spaces.​
I'm only interested in them as hosts but they have made such a very long string of good business decisions it seems IMO that unless they really screw up they should have a good chance of holding onto their market share until the current propritary cells they use are eclipsed for consumer use by a newer tehnology. M/\G may clear that hurdle, too.


----------



## xochi (Jul 15, 2006)

Because they grease the right palms for prime retail space and then sue the competition out of business.


----------



## Lee1959 (Jul 15, 2006)

> Because they grease the right palms for prime retail space and then sue the competition out of business.Today 03:33 PM


 
This would not have, even if all of this accusation is true, which I doubt you have proof of, would not have made them a popular light. If they put out a junk product, it would not have mattered, period. And before you say it is "common knowledge" remember, common knowledge is a dangerous thing, remember once it was "common knowledge" that the earth was flat. Without proof, it is nothing, no matter how many people repeat it.

They are popular because: They worked, the price was reasonable, they were head and shoulders above the flashlights most people knew at the time, they had an excellant warranty no matter what you did to them, and people became loyal to them and continued to buy more of them and still do. Why? because they did nothing to make them stop, and people tend to stay loyal until you force them not to.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jul 15, 2006)

Most people I know own Mags...as far as they are concerned they are reliable, rugged, nice looking flashlights (and people know what they are getting when they buy one) some of them also think they are the best lights that money can buy.

Also remember that most folk probably only own one flashlight...if it works every time they use it they probably consider it a good one and don't feel the need to go on "teh interweb" and spend hours/days researching dozens of exotic lights.





CFU


----------



## Ironhog81 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, they were the first that you could bet your life on.

Rayovac junk before for police work.
Every dealer in town had any replacement part you might need.
Back to work again.
Magcharger was big step forward. Minmag handy.
Still have and use my original 3D, now with LED, Magcharger that's probably almost 20 years old. Favorite light today is my Surefire 951 on Bushmaster with pressure switch. That's a serious light.
Now loaded up with two 123A types, 2 recharageble 123's, 3 mags with diamond 3W LEDs, 2 minimags, HID 24, 2 magchargers. Plus M4 on way.
May have to buy one of the old WWII spotlights to compete with beamshots.
Still a few of them around town.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jul 15, 2006)

*Brighteyez, Lee1959* and others have got the core points down. These ARE good lights and were probably one of the best lights going 10-15+ years ago. They are just horribly dated by today's standards ... but I _do_ think you get what you pay for with Maglite.

(Some long-time flashaholics can set me straight if I'm wrong on the state of the market ~15 years ago.) 

I was a firefighter for about 5 years. We had large, lantern-shaped rechargable Streamlights hard-wired into the trucks and these were pretty powerful, but they were big and heavy and cost you the use of a hand if you carried one into a building.

Many of us put lights on our helmets and the headlamps at the time (the ones we knew about) were pretty unimpressive. The favorite choice was the 2AA Minimag.

I had 2, spring-steel clips that I used to attach my lights to either side of my helmet. They added a noticeable amount of weight ... but were quite handy in dark rooms. In _smokey_ rooms, you were lucky if their output allowed you to see what was in your hands. The smoke was impossibly thick and pretty much impenetrable.

Brinkmann made a competing 2AA light at the time ... a buck or two cheaper but I know only one guy who bought one. He used it while on duty as a bouncer during concerts and dropped it off a balcony once, onto a concrete floor. Still worked fine after that.

Eddie Bauer made a 2AA light that was nicer (had rubber 'armor' and a rear clickie) but it was around $15 or more when the Mini-Mags were $10-12. (I think I bought all my Maglites through Campmor).

I bought Mags (mostly 12-15 years ago) because they seemd to be the best light going at the time. I was never disappointed in them ... but they seem pretty horribly dated now. I have a Nite-Ize in my 2AAs and my 5C Mag sits in the channel next to my driver's seat in my car as something to hit people with. That has never happened.

I have never used a battery-powered lantern ... but the Ozark Trail lights at Walmart for $3.50 are tempting as they come with a battery.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 15, 2006)

4D maglite? You should look up how to build a 6subC ROP. Then you probably wont mind the size as much.


----------



## thunderlight (Jul 17, 2006)

Some observations on the Eveready Lantern:

Some quality control issues: of the 2 that I have, glue was poured on such that the plastic bulb holder had to be wrenched loose, yanking some copper ribbon wiring. Didn't seem to affect the operation, but one of the copper ribbons is not tied down properly. The 2nd one does not have that problem.

These work well with a more effective Krypton or Xenon 4 cell PR bulb and 4D to lantern battery holders. The Garrity holders [available at Fry's Electronics] have a plastic drawer in which you can place a spare bulb in its original packaging with a bit of bending of the cardboard.

As previously stated, the lanterns have a lot of exposed copper ribbon wiring and hardened glue, etc. Not exacly in the same league as Mag in terms of construction quality, but they're cheap.

Ostensibly they float in water. I don't doubt this, however, they are sold with a heavy duty battery and I wonder if an alkaline replacement lantern battery or 4D alkalines in a holder would compromise this ability. I presume that a 4D maglite would not even float in water without batteries.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jul 17, 2006)

I can think of two reasons. First they have been around for a long time so consumers are familar with them. Second almost every hardware/retail store has them. You can find a maglite in Home Depot, Target, Sports Authority and Radio Shack. It is one of the few brands that is in almost every store. I did notice that Target had the new LED replacement bulbs for the D and C cell flashlights. Maglite knows how to keep their retailers supplied.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 17, 2006)

Those Streamlight Litebox lights are still standard equipment on most fire trucks, as well as SL-20 series lights. As a matter of fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they were the very same lights that were on the trucks when you were a firefighter . They do last almost forever with just battery and bulb changes.



Bror Jace said:


> I was a firefighter for about 5 years. We had large, lantern-shaped rechargable Streamlights hard-wired into the trucks and these were pretty powerful, but they were big and heavy and cost you the use of a hand if you carried one into a building.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 17, 2006)

> ...I did notice that Target had the new LED replacement bulbs for the D and C cell flashlights. Maglite knows how to keep their retailers supplied.


In 20 years most will think that M/\G _invented_ the LED flashlight.


----------



## batman (Jul 17, 2006)

Maglites are marketed as a club and flashlight in one and the myth is that's how the cops use em'. But does anyone raelly believe that? ANd if so - would you rather have a Surefire M6 with crenulated bezel or a 3D/4D mag as a last ditch suprise defense weapon?
I guess my exact question is: Crenulated SUrefire Bezel or large heavy Maglite?


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 17, 2006)

If you read some of the posts here, I think you'll find that a lot of people believe that. And if some of the folks here aren't fibbing, it would appear that some departments do not have prohibitions about using a flashlight as an impact weapon.

Realistically, the average uniformed officer these days has several less-than-lethal options available, which include OC spray, baton, and Taser. Though all of these are "less-than-lethal" weapons they can also cause mortal injuries and are often listed under the Use of Lethal Force guidelines. Don't really see a need to add a flashlight to the mix. With too many choices to make, it could become an officer safety issue  



batman said:


> But does anyone raelly believe that?


----------



## mac66 (Jul 17, 2006)

I would say that Maglites are good enough for most people and better than most people need. The great majority of people do not need a $20, 30, 40 or $50+ dollar flashlight particularly when they can buy a maglight. I have several maglites that are 20+ years old and I still use them.


----------



## Empath (Jul 17, 2006)

Some posts have been removed as baiting, and the resulting responses.

Let's keep the responses non-personal and respectable.


----------



## Culhain (Jul 17, 2006)

mac66 said:


> I would say that Maglites are good enough for most people and better than most people need. The great majority of people do not need a $20, 30, 40 or $50+ dollar flashlight particularly when they can buy a maglight. I have several maglites that are 20+ years old and I still use them.



I bought my first MiniMag in 1983-84 and still remember being amazed with the performance from what was commonly called a "pen light". This light was good enough to put my 2C Kelite into retirement. Since I bought the first MiniMag, I have just about always had one in reach.

Dated though the MiniMag may be, I still see more folks carrying one than all other lights combined, although the key ring Photons are increasinly popular.


----------



## fieldops (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Mag's success is that they offered a light which:

1. looks good 
2. is reliable
3. has many variants and offerings
4. is inexpensive
5. is structurally impressive
6. is well marketed and supplied to retailers

I think the real truth is that the previous points would likely provide success to most products. It's just that Mag was able to hit them all.


----------



## xiaowenzu (Sep 20, 2006)

Just wanna add to the above poster..

7. Maglites look sexy and sleek (I love the feel of the slight ribbed material)
8. They'e lights for the masses. 
9. They invented the "tubebased" style flashlight that are so proliferant today. 
10. Can be used as a weapon (self-defence of course! lol)


----------



## Raven (Sep 20, 2006)

market saturation
good price point
brand recognition
made in America
built like a tank


----------



## xiaowenzu (Sep 20, 2006)

Another thing I like about Maglites are the VERY consistent quality/precision of construction. They're very high quality, because unlike 95% of lights here at CPF, they're NOT hand made (which can cost a lot). That's how the company are able to churn out millions of these mags every year at very low cost because they've invested in the precision/expensive machinery years ago for the job. Now that Magleds are getting into the LED market, they're definitely a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## strat1080 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think Maglites are popular because people just like products that are made in the USA. Take a Minimag for example. What other product compares? It is a high quality and durable light that is made in the USA for $10 or less. To most people thats a no-brainer. Most people view even a $40 flashlight as a complete waste of money. Now quality has nothing to do with features or how good a light. Maglites are very high quality probably on par even with Surefire as far as defect to sales ratio. They just lack many of the features. I think that Mag's philosophy is to keep the lights simple and make improvements in the production method to keep improving the quality and maintain a competitive price. 

I honestly have never had problems with any Maglite I've ever owned. My brother gave me a 2D Maglite that he used during Hurricane Katrina as a National Guardsman. This light was constantly soaked with water and abused heavily. It still works perfectly. While Maglites aren't up to date with the latest technology, they are very durable lights that you can count on every time you need them. The fact that there are millions of them out there and that there are relatively very few complaints about function issues on this forum attests to their durability and quality. Again quality has nothing to do with the features or output a light has. Just how well made it is. Maglites are very well made and pretty cheap. That is why so many people buy them. Another issue is all of the accessories that are available for them. You can get a pretty decent holster for a MM for $3, while a holster for a Surefire is more than the MM itself. You can't possibly expect me to believe that it cost SF more to make a nylon holster than it did Mag to make a MM. The vast majority of flashlight consumers are simply looking for a light that works and that is a good value. Sometimes getting the best isn't the best value. 



> Maglites are marketed as a club and flashlight in one and the myth is that's how the cops use em'. But does anyone raelly believe that? ANd if so - would you rather have a Surefire M6 with crenulated bezel or a 3D/4D mag as a last ditch suprise defense weapon?
> I guess my exact question is: Crenulated SUrefire Bezel or large heavy Maglite?


 
The switch on Maglites is near the bezel so the idea with using the Maglite as an impact weapon is to grab the bezel and take advantage of the heavy C&D cell batteries and use it almost like a club. I think the concept of using the bezel is rather silly considering how fragile incand. bulbs are. I would much rather use the tailcap area. As far as what would hurt more, there is no contest. The laws of physics can not be defied. 



> Don't really see a need to add a flashlight to the mix.


 
Sometimes that may be your first line of defense. When you already have a flashlight in your hand and you are suddenly attacked you use the first thing that is accessable. It might be hard to pull out another weapon if you already have a flashlight in your hand and need to respond quickly. The flashlight is typically the first tool that officers deploy when investigating anything at night.


----------



## xiaowenzu (Sep 20, 2006)

strat1080 said:


> Maglites are very high quality probably on par even with Surefire as far as defect to sales ratio. They just lack many of the features. I think that Mag's philosophy is to keep the lights simple and make improvements in the production method to keep improving the quality and maintain a competitive price.


 
I agree with you there. Especially when it comes to Maglite's classic clicky switch that is still one of the best today, it terms of reliability and feel of the switch. It's hard to beat. And I truly believe *Maglites* are the "Surefire's" for the masses.  My MAG 6D outputs 233+ Lumens with the NEW xenon bulb for *8 *hours straight. Not bad for an incandescent. 







P.s On a rather serious note, I think a hard wack on someone's head by a 6D maglite would be lethal... and no I've never tried doing that myself! lol


----------



## zespectre (Sep 20, 2006)

When I was a cop maglites were popular because the CRAP we had before was so bad. Mag also had a first in producing the MagCharger at a price still affordable on a cop's salary (my particular dept didn't supply shoes, lights, or handcuffs at the time). We LOVED the magcharger!

I've been out of the LEO game for a long time now and I'm a confirmed flashaholic with a wide selection of items to choose from and if there is a "check out the bump in the night" situation I still automatically reach for the MagCharger before anything else. I know it will light, I know it will be bright, and I know it can be used offensively if (God forbid) that is necessary.

P.S. Xaiowenzu, crack somebody on top of the skull with a 3xd or larger Maglite (or magcharger) and it can be lethal. Crack 'em in the BACK of the head near the spine and it WILL be lethal. Don't do it!


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 20, 2006)

It was probably me!!! 

I was using my Q-3 during Ozzy's last concert. 

Other places used:

Movies
Patriots game
Red Sox game
Avalon club
Studio 54 in Las Vegas (even flashed a guard and he showed me his G2)




Handlobraesing said:


> I don't see anyone walking around with a flashlight around here. I once saw a guy using a flashlight to light up his path at a concert once and wow he looked like an idiot.


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank goodness someone else has chimed in about the potential dangers of the Maglite as an impact weapon.



zespectre said:


> P.S. Xaiowenzu, crack somebody on top of the skull with a 3xd or larger Maglite (or magcharger) and it can be lethal. Crack 'em in the BACK of the head near the spine and it WILL be lethal. Don't do it!


----------

